# electric cars



## RogerS (1 Oct 2006)

Do these ACTUALLY exist and are available outside the M25? I'm keen to buy one...see lots of websites banging on about them...mentioning specific cars such as the saxo electric but then go to the Peugeot site and there's no reference to the car.

So I'm kind of p'd off at all these green websites that refer to vehicles that appear to be nothing more than vapour-ware or bang on about 'what we really want is a 10000mpc 25 people carrier'. Arrant nonsense :evil:


----------



## jasonB (1 Oct 2006)

Thats because Citroen make the Saxo :wink: 

Jason


----------



## Johnboy (1 Oct 2006)

Don't know if there any all electric cars yet but Toyoya make the Prius which is a hybrid.

John


----------



## Chris Knight (1 Oct 2006)

http://server8.dedicateduk.com/~nicecar/


----------



## RogerS (1 Oct 2006)

Nice try, Chris  but they don't support them outside the M25  If i bought one in London, with a range of only 50 miles, I'd have to stop en route on the way to malvern and recharge...unless I towed it or trailered it!


----------



## Scrit (1 Oct 2006)

Of course you could always be even more enviro-friendly and tele-commute....... :wink: 

Only kidding 

Scrit


----------



## DomValente (1 Oct 2006)

GEM Global Electric Motors (Daimler Chrysler) do various size electric cars, be warned they are some of the ugliest things I've ever seen and I ain't pretty.

Dom


----------



## RogerS (1 Oct 2006)

DomValente":106aocjy said:


> GEM Global Electric Motors (Daimler Chrysler) do various size electric cars, be warned they are some of the ugliest things I've ever seen and I ain't pretty.
> 
> Dom



But not in the UK? At least when I did a Google nothing came up for them.


----------



## Roger (1 Oct 2006)

I never plowed through it all, but this seems to give all the info and links to everywhere else, although you may be ahead of your time right now :wink: 

Electric Cars


----------



## Roger (1 Oct 2006)

More reading for you Roger  

Reviews


----------



## RogerS (1 Oct 2006)

Ploget":3e18yzhr said:


> I never plowed through it all, but this seems to give all the info and links to everywhere else, although you may be ahead of your time right now :wink:
> 
> Electric Cars



This one is top of my pile of 'hate sites'. It says absolutely nothing. Rants on and on about how they SHOULD do this and SHOULD do that but try and find ANY information relating to what is actually available in the UK then you are wasting your time!

But that review link...wow...that's more like and very, very interesting. Quite like the first two cars but if you're outside the M25 then forget it. £424 service charge? I don't think so.

Maybe I'll buy a bike


----------



## jasonB (1 Oct 2006)

Roger Sinden":25fpggyu said:


> Maybe I'll buy a bike



Have you looked for a sinclare C5 on e-bay :?: :lol: 

Jason


----------



## RogerS (1 Oct 2006)




----------



## Scrit (1 Oct 2006)

Roger

There's always Bluebird Electric Vehicles in Cardiff. This is one of their recent designs.

Scrit


----------



## RogerS (1 Oct 2006)

Scrit":15d0hfn7 said:


> Roger
> 
> There's always Bluebird Electric Vehicles in Cardiff. This is one of their recent designs.
> 
> Scrit



hey...that's bigger than my workshop :wink:


----------



## Scrit (1 Oct 2006)

Yes, but did you see the Pendine Sands record breaker? Some electric car, that!







Pity it needs a 100 mile flex to get you home!

BTW according to the BBC they are going for 180mph in the next couple of weeks

Scrit


----------



## jasonB (1 Oct 2006)

Looks good but you couldn't get an 8x4 sheet in the back  :lol: 

Jason


----------



## ike (2 Oct 2006)

There's no doubt electric cars are finally 'coming of age'. This looks gorgeous to me, and it'll get you from Malvern to London easily. Better start saving though! :shock: 

Ike


----------



## RogerS (2 Oct 2006)

ike":kg67zlmm said:


> There's no doubt electric cars are finally 'coming of age'. This looks gorgeous to me, and it'll get you from Malvern to London easily. Better start saving though! :shock:
> 
> Ike



Isn't it just...I could live with left hand drive quite happily! I didn't see any price on their website.


----------



## Roger (2 Oct 2006)

Way up there :shock: 

Price Revealed


----------



## woodbloke (6 Oct 2006)

An interesting one here as I suppose that folks want a leccy motor to be less polluting, however all you do is transfer the pollution from your tailpipe to the power station as its got to work a bit harder to produce the leccy to recharge your battery. FWIW, you don't get somefink for nuffink - Rob


----------



## RogerS (6 Oct 2006)

woodbloke":1b2l8849 said:


> An interesting one here as I suppose that folks want a leccy motor to be less polluting, however all you do is transfer the pollution from your tailpipe to the power station as its got to work a bit harder to produce the leccy to recharge your battery. FWIW, you don't get somefink for nuffink - Rob



No..I just want to creep up silently on unsuspecting pedestrians :twisted: 

Seriously, the main reason is economy...we do our bit for the planet in other ways ...the car we use for going down to the town is a bit of a gas guzzler but a joy to drive on long distance journeys. So we wouldn't really like to get rid of it. We could get a diesel runaround I guess but somehow the thought of an electric car appeals. Either that or a push bike


----------



## ike (6 Oct 2006)

> the thought of an electric car appeals. Either that or a push bike



... thinking laterally one of these perhaps?


----------



## RogerS (6 Oct 2006)

Nice idea, Ike...but it's not the exercise I'm worried about but the fact that I will be cycling down very narrow twisty country lanes ..


----------



## nickson71 (6 Oct 2006)

if there are narrow lanes etc .......... there will be Bridal ways ........ Get a mountain bike cracking fun


----------

